# Jerkbaits



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

I think that I finally finished a jerkbait that is going to work. I went to the old standard dive and rise style with a slanted head. It's very simple to make, get the right size stock for what you want to make, cut the head at 45 degrees, round all 4 edges off with a router, and then put a flat spot towards the tail to streamline it a little. I tested these after I sealed them, but before I painted them. At that point they all did what I wanted them to. Hopefully the paint, two clear coats and the eyes didn't throw them off. They haven't been tested yet. I painted them a simple firetiger with gold and fire opal glitter in the clear coats. I'm almost embarassed to post them after seeing some of the recent pictures on other posts. These are made out of cherry, I took a guess at the weighting (and seemed to at least have gotten close), and they all have a rattle in the tail.
Travis


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Excellent design and super clean work! I'd love to see how they perform for you. I love using jerkbaits. It is one of my favorite ways to catch muskies. 

I'll bet you're going to hang some nice fish with those.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

RS,

Why would you be embarassed, those ROCK! Love that type of bait (similar action to a Suik) had a lot of action on similar bait this weekend. keep those beauties coming and I would love to see the video of the musky from your HAT-CAM.

MS


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the comments.

I forgot to mention that the jerkbaits are 8, 9, and 10". I find myself painting the first of everything in firetiger since it's my personal confidence color, but I'm really looking forward to trying different colors once I get to the point where I'm reproducing the ones that work. I think that some orange tigers will be next on both the jerkbaits and the twitch baits.

Travis


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Travis those look great! Are you going to try to fish St.Clair this fall?

John


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

I hope to get at least one weekend up on St. Clair before the year is over.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

As long as they have the right amount of weight they should work...I've tried a simple design like this years ago and without weight, they pop right out of the water. I'd still like to come up with a solid jerkbait design which does NOT require weight...seems impossible cuz the weighting is a PIA! This color pattern is nice! nothing wrong with it and it will catch fish....good job! Good Luck!


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Travis,
I didn't realize you were into making baits too. I am going to have to pick your brain about that too, when you're not taking fish out of those nasty nets 

Trapper


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

Be careful. You never know what you might find if you pick my brain.

Travis


----------

